# A couple of Raleigh Professional Restorations



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 20, 2020)

...just pictures, no long stories.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2020)

Very nice!
Can you post serial numbers?
I’m restoring my RP.
I just found the Campagnolo Record Hi-Lo 36H hub set.
WA8002721


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2020)

Nervex


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 20, 2020)

...the white one is sort of mysterious.  This is the only number I've discovered on it.  So pretty early in that year's run of frames, if you believe all that stuff in the internet data bases.


----------



## Amanda Reckonwith (Jun 20, 2020)

...the silver/black one came as a frame donation to the co-op here, many years ago. It had been rattle canned all black, and stripped of everything except the crankset.  It, too is a little mysterious on the stamped serial number. I discovered this when I posted something on Bikeforums, speculating on the year of manufacture. The serial number databases for these all give a particular year for "A" numbered frames.  But there were apparently a batch of exceptions to that, which got made (or at least sold) some years later.

This was when I first discovered that I don't have the requisite level of OCD for this hobby.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2020)

__





						Raleigh Serial Numbers & Charts
					






					www.jaysmarine.com


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 20, 2020)

Raleigh's Bike Boom Flagship: Raleigh Professionals Marks II-V, 1971-1981
					

Raleigh Professional Mark II-V




					on-the-drops.blogspot.com


----------

